# oscar question



## Staubsaugen (Mar 3, 2003)

one of my oscars has a few small white dots on the back half of his body. Any ideas?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I know its not about P's but I will move it to the disease forum anyway.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

tiny pimple looking dots? If so sounds like Ich


----------



## Staubsaugen (Mar 3, 2003)

what do i do about that and what causes it?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Ick is spread through water and feeders, raise tank temp to around 82-84 and add aquarium salt at 1 tsp/ 7 gal this usually takes care of it in a few days, do frequent water changes as well


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

or you could just get some white spot (ich) medicine and treat your tank - these medicines are very good.


----------

